# OpenLDAP: segmentation fault



## serverhamster (May 30, 2011)

I installed the openldap24-server package 
	
	



```
# pkg_add -r openldap24-server
```
 and changed nothing in /usr/local/etc/openldap/slapd.conf.
Then, I ran *slapd*: 
	
	



```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/slapd start
Starting slapd.
Segmentation fault
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/slapd: WARNING: failed to start slapd
```
According to the FreeBSD handbook I have to install from ports and add TLS to the configuration. I didn't, but could that cause a segmentation fault?

Edit: Installing from ports creates a (slightly more recent) packages that does not report a segmentation fault.

I planned to create a packages-only system, but it seems my plans are thwarted.


----------

